# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  İhtiyacımız olan asıl sermaye nedir?

## bozok

*İhtiyacımız olan asıl sermaye nedir?* 


*Mehmet KARAGüL* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 25/01/2009* 




Ekonomik büyüme ve kalkınma sürecinde en fazla ihtiyaç duyulan değer şüphesiz sermayedir. Ancak bugüne kadar iktisat literatüründe sermaye hep maddi unsurlarla özdeşleştirilmiştir.

Milletlerin sahip olduğu yeraltı ve yerüstü maddi varlıklar ile ulaşabildiği ekonomik seviyenin aynı paralellikte olmaması, zorunlu olarak iktisatçıları, iktisadi kalkınma konusunda yeni arayışlara itmiştir. üünkü dünya genelinde, doğal kaynak zengini olan ülkelerin, çoğunlukla az gelişmiş; doğal kaynak fakiri ülkelerin ise aksine gelişmiş toplumlara sahip olduğu görülmektedir. Binaenaleyh toplumların doğal yaşama imkanına sahip olması onları rehavete iterken, böyle bir imkanın olmaması tersine daha çok çalışmaya, yoksun oldukları doğal kaynakları sömürge yoluyla elde etmeye zorlamaktadır.


şüphesiz sermayeyi; üretime pozitif katkı sağlayan her türlü maddi olan ve olamayan faktörler olarak tanımlayabiliriz. Bunları; finanssal, beşeri ve sosyal sermaye olarak sınıflandırmak mümkündür. Finanssal sermaye; daha ziyade maddi unsurları içerirken, beşeri sermaye; insani kaliteyi ve eğitim düzeyini, sosyal sermaye ise insani değerleri ve davranış şekilleri ile güven düzeyini yansıtmaktadır.

Finanssal sermaye, geçmişteki üretimin sonucu olan artı değer niteliğinde maddi bir birikimdir. Dolayısıyla, finanssal sermayeyi safi bir üretim faktörü olarak ele almak çok da anlamlı değildir. üünkü üretimin sonucu olan bir değeri, üretimin kaynağı olarak değerlendirmek çok tutarlı olmasa gerek.

Beşeri sermaye, bir ülkenin sahip olduğu çalışabilir nitelikteki eğitimli işgücü miktarını yansıtmaktadır. Bu kapsamda; nüfusun miktarı, yaş grubu, sağlık durumu, eğitim yapısı belirleyici 
unsurlardır. 

Bir toplumdaki güvene dayalı dikey ve yatay karakterli ilişkiler düzeyi olarak tanımlanan sosyal sermaye ise diğer sermaye türlerinin ülke menfaati doğrultusunda, çok daha verimli bir şekilde kullanılmasına imkan veren bir işleve sahiptir. Dolayısıyla toplumun sosyolojik yapısı, kültürel değerleri ve bu değerlerin oluşumunda etken olan dini inançlar, sosyal sermaye birikimine katkı yaparken, bunun da ekonomik kalkınmayı pozitif yönde tetiklediği bilinmektedir.

*Kendi içinde güven ortamını sağlayabilen toplumların birbirlerine karşı sosyal sorumluluklarının çok daha kuvvetli olduğu gerçeği, insanları birbirlerine karşı daha duyarlı olmaya itmekte, dolayısıyla insanlar daha fazla çalışma, gelecek için yatırım yapma, ekonomik yenilikler için açık olma, konularında çok daha istekli* *davranabilmektedirler.* 

Kültür bir millet için sosyolojik iklimdir. Nasıl ki her türlü bitkinin, her iklimde sağlıklı bir meyve vermesini beklemek doğru değilse, toplumlar için de sahip olunan kültürün niteliği aynıdır. Dolayısıyla sosyal sermaye düzeyi yüksek bir toplum için kültürel yapı belirleyici unsurdur.
Görüldüğü üzere iktisadi kalkınma finansal sermayeden ziyade temelde insani değerlere bağlı bir oluşumdur. Bu nedenle biz toplum olarak insanımıza ve onun değerlerine saygı duymak ve aramızdaki güven düzeyini tesis etme yerine, birbirimizle uğraştığımız müddetçe, başta ekonomik olmak üzere hiçbir siyasi ve kültürel meselemizi çözmemiz mümkün olmayacaktır. Hatta IMF bütün kaynaklarını Türkiye’ye sıfır faizli kullandırsa dahi. 


...

----------

